#kubuntu-se 2011-01-04
<x_link> Flygisoft: Där?
<Flygisoft> Jao
<x_link> Nice
<x_link> Fan vad irriterad jag blir.
<x_link> Jag försöker ha min iPhone som modem, men har fasiken aldrig fungerat.
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<x_link> Aktiverar "Internetdelning" i inställningarna, men får inte det att fungera på laptopen med Windows
<Flygisoft> Har du aktiverat grejset i inställningar?
<x_link> Vilket grejset? Internetdelning menar du?
<x_link> Flygisoft: ?
<x_link> Flygisoft: Somnade du nu igen när du hjälper en? =)
<Flygisoft> Jo internetdelnining
<Flygisoft> Ska ju bara vara att koppla in till datorn sen
<Flygisoft> Kan hända att du måste ha drivare ibland, kommer med itunes annars
<x_link> Måste jag ha iTunes igång också?
<x_link> Flygisoft: Kan du säga exakt hur du gör?
<Flygisoft> Ne iTunes behöver du inte igång
<Flygisoft> Om du ställer in internetdelning till på
<Flygisoft> Sen kopplar du in din iPhone via datorn via USB om du valt det
<Flygisoft> Sen ska du få en till nätverksanslutning
<x_link> Exakt så gör jag, men får ingen anslutning
<x_link> Ingen på jobbet får det heller.
<Flygisoft> lol
<Flygisoft> Vad har du för OS?
<x_link> Windows
<x_link> Fungerat 1-2 gånger max och det var i somras
<Flygisoft> Hmm
<Flygisoft> Du får inte upp någon blå text på telefonen
<Flygisoft> Typ "Internetdelning"
<x_link> Jo, väljer Endast via USB
<x_link> Skitsamma, orkar inte mer nu.
#kubuntu-se 2011-01-05
<Flygisoft> x_link: Fick du till det med iPhonen?
#kubuntu-se 2011-01-06
<x_link> Nix
<x_link> Fungerar inte alls, provade med alla iPhones vi har på jobbet me. ingen fungerade.
<Flygisoft> Fan vad mysko
<Flygisoft> Vad har du för operatör?
<Flygisoft> Natt
<x_link> Flygisoft: Har Tele2 på min, Telenor på polarens som jag provade från när jag pratade med dig och vi har 3 på jobbet. BAra för vi har deras telefonväxel.
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> När du kopplar in telefonen på datorn
<Flygisoft> Du får ingen modemgrej på datorn då?
<Flygisoft> Vet itne vad den heter men
<x_link> Nej
<x_link> Faktiskt inte
<x_link> Flygisoft: Nu funkar det här hemma
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<x_link> Ja, fan vad skumt alltså.
<x_link> Nu är det blått uppe på iPhonen
<x_link> Tog tom ut nätverkskabeln till min desktop.
<x_link> Men fungerar inte på jobbet, hos polaren eller något alls.
<Flygisoft> :S
<x_link> =)
#kubuntu-se 2011-01-08
<nicklas_> finns de nån svensk offtopic kanal för kubuntu?
<dagon_> bra fråga
<nicklas_> det är inte #kubuntu-se-offtopic iaf
#kubuntu-se 2011-01-09
<bittin> http://data.fuskbugg.se/dipdip/_Screenshot-5.png :D              
<Flygisoft> Hoppla
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-01
<Philip5> Flygisoft & QTmaxjezy, överlevde ni nyårsafton?
<Philip5> sitter ni spända av förväntan över vad 2014 som erbjuda för överraskningar?
<QTmaxjezy> nästan inte, fick en djuren löpte amok pga fyrverkerierna
<QTmaxjezy> blev nästan stångad av en ren
<Philip5> jobbigt för djur med allt som smäller
<Philip5> undrar om mitt fynd av toy cam hinner komma till imorgon
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-02
<Philip5> maxjezy: kollar du inte på hockey nu när finnarna spelar mot tjeckien?
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, naj 
<QTmaxjezy> jag har varit iväg på lite grejer så har inte haft tid
<QTmaxjezy> fick du din toy cam?
<Philip5> nope, kommer väl inte förrän imorgon
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-03
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, ah, du skulle seee mitt windows
<QTmaxjezy> 0x00000f erroir
<QTmaxjezy> nu sitter jag här med en convumer preview som är asgammal
<QTmaxjezy> och snyftar
<Philip5> vad skoj. så går det när man ska köra skit
<Philip5> jag är sur på posten som är slappa. har inte fått mitt paket än utan det ligger på någon postenterminal i stockholm och jäser
<QTmaxjezy> det är problem hos posten
<QTmaxjezy> de har blivit hackade läste jag
<QTmaxjezy> men skyller på kabelbrand
<QTmaxjezy> misstänker att det är spelen jag installerat som fick datorn att tappa lusten
<QTmaxjezy> säkert fullt av virus i dem
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<Philip5> ville ju leka och modda min toy cam i helgen
<Philip5> fast det är ju så dåligt väder och ljus så den går ju ändå inte att ta några bilder med än
<Philip5> blir så less på sånt här väder för det är döden för en fotointresserad
<Philip5> vore det snö så skulle det ju vara lite bättre
<Philip5> nu är det bara mörkt, grått, vått och kallt
<QTmaxjezy> jo, lite trisst vinterväder
<Philip5> har inte ni heller snö?
<maxjezy> typiskt att datorn dog där precis när du svarade 
<Philip5> du får nog installera kubuntu ändå ;)
<maxjezy> funderar på att sälja datorn och börja segla
<Philip5> hehe, får nog inte mycket till båt för datorpengen
<maxjezy> nej, men när den båten sjunker så sjunker den iaf
<maxjezy> inte halvdant som datorn
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> fotade lite med mitt 70-150 idag
<maxjezy> börjar gilla det mer o mer
<maxjezyWT> fick dra ut routern, internetz gick så segt
<maxjezyWT> 25 minuter för gefrrce frivisarna
<maxjezyWT> geforce
<maxjezyWT> missthinks that someone haxks me
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-05
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: jag har fått min toy cam :D
<QTmaxjezy> får man se en bild?
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: var posten som strulat med sitt datorsystem så det verkade som den låg i flera dagar i en sorteringsterminal även om den låg fysiskt vid mitt uthämtningsställe så det kom aldrig någon avi eller meddelande
<Philip5> bild på den?
<QTmaxjezy> ah, som ja misstänkte
<QTmaxjezy> ja precis
<QTmaxjezy> eller en unboxing
<Philip5> den är redan unboxad
<Philip5> den ser ut så här: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/369376-REG/Holga_144120_144_120_120N.html
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, jaha en såm
<QTmaxjezy> ja tänkte ju köp en jag
<QTmaxjezy> verkar den bra?
<Philip5> bra... den ger ju en viss typ av charmigt suddiga och ojämna bilder på ett lite hippestervis
<Philip5> hippstervis
<Philip6> QTmaxjezy: jag beställde ju också en reversering till min nikon så man kan mounta ovända objektiv
<QTmaxjezy> ah, jo, men är kameran bra annars?
<QTmaxjezy> känns den stabil?
<Philip5> hehe nä
<Philip5> det är poängen
<Philip5> den har bara 2 slutartider
<Philip5> 1/125 eller bulb :D
<QTmaxjezy> ah
<QTmaxjezy> inget batteri ?
<Philip5> f8 eller f11
<QTmaxjezy> bulb är ju allt annat
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> bulb är är så länge man håller nere avtryckaren
<Philip5> objektivet har en leksakslins i plast
<QTmaxjezy> hur känns det att förlora mot finland då?
<Philip5> drygt
<QTmaxjezy> jo, förstår det.
<Philip5> sverige ägde matchen i 3 perioder men gjorde inte flest mål
<Philip5> finland bara försvarade sig  och det gjorde de ju bra
<QTmaxjezy> jag titta inte, säkert därför finnarna vann
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-30
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du installerat CoH igen då eller ska du vänta till nästa år? ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo jag gjorde det för några dagar sedan
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men då måste du ju spela mot mig minst en gång till i år ;)
<Flygisoft> Ja kanske ikväll till och med :P
<Philip5> woohooo
<Philip5> värst vad du är modig idag då
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja beroende på om jag får lite tid över ikväll så :P
<Philip5> du garderar dig lite ;)
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-31
<Philip5> Flygisoft: håller du på att ladda upp för nya året?
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-01
<Philip5> Flygisoft, överlevde du in på nya året?!?
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-02
<Philip5> Flygisoft: lever du?
